# pic



## fujaiwei (Sep 20, 2004)

Who's the pretty lady you have as your pic, Thanee? It's rather distracting. Sorry, you must've been asked this a million times, considering all the other nerds on the board.  

EDIT:  To others: I know this is a lame post, so please don't even bother pointing this out.


----------



## tarchon (Sep 20, 2004)

fujaiwei said:
			
		

> Who's the pretty lady you have as your pic, Thanee? It's rather distracting. Sorry, you must've been asked this a million times, considering all the other nerds on the board.
> 
> EDIT:  To others: I know this is a lame post, so please don't even bother pointing this out.



Oh, that's Piratecat.


----------



## Torm (Sep 20, 2004)

I've kinda wondered that occasionally, myself, when I see one of her (?) posts. Not that I wouldn't think that Thanee is cool regardless just from her posts, but if it _is_ her, she's much easier on the eyes than _most_ gaming geeks I've seen, that's for certain.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 20, 2004)

fujaiwei said:
			
		

> Who's the pretty lady you have as your pic, Thanee? It's rather distracting. Sorry, you must've been asked this a million times, considering all the other nerds on the board.
> 
> EDIT:  To others: I know this is a lame post, so please don't even bother pointing this out.




Oh no, it's not lame p ); myself I _always_ wanted to know...


----------



## Ferret (Sep 20, 2004)

It always reminded me of Zoe Ball. Made famous by Live and Kicking.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Sep 21, 2004)

For some reason, I thought it was "Station to Station"-era David Bowie.


----------



## CrusaderX (Sep 21, 2004)

I've wanted to know too.  Maybe the mystery will finally be solved.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 21, 2004)

Dangit, now you've got me wondering, too!    Kinda reminds me of Clockwork Orange for some reason....


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, I've been curious ever since the Psion vs. Sorcerer thread a little while ago.  I propose we form a mob to inquire into the matter.  Possibly with torches.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought it was Rebecca Romijn.


----------



## Greylock (Sep 21, 2004)

Strange, maybe I need to adjust my monitor. I've always thought that was a _guy_ in his av. Euro-hip circa mid to late '80's. Always figured he was a cast-off from Duran Duran.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 21, 2004)

What? You mean that you guys can't tell it's Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm a bit curious myself.


----------



## fujaiwei (Sep 21, 2004)

lmao! I guess I'm not alone here. I figured it was some German supermodel that's not famous in the States. Please solve the mystery. . .


----------



## Turanil (Sep 21, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> What? You mean that you guys can't tell it's Cameron Diaz?




Dude! Cameron Diaz is hot! And she really looks like Thanee's avatar.

How unfortunate! I have been deceived!   I always believed there was a beautiful female gamer just a few hundred miles away... My illusions are now broken... **Sigh**   



(Fortunately my heart is not broken. I sold it some centuries ago to a shabby necromancer in exchange for eternal life...)


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL      
Best thread ever.

___________________
The Wizard


----------



## Turanil (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanee is too technical in his/her posts, so I suspect she/he is no girl, but just another male geek as most of us around here. I don't think that women are that interested in technicalities. Of course, I don't know anything about women, as I am too busy gaming.  

But now, what about Li Shenron and his/her cute girl avatar?


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Sep 21, 2004)

> But now, what about Li Shenron and his/her cute girl avatar?




God,i just thought the same thing!

__________________
The Wizard


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 21, 2004)

Whisperfoot's got a pretty cute avatar.  I bet (s)he's a real hottie.


----------



## Gnarlo (Sep 21, 2004)

Shouldn't this thread qualify for the "Creepy Player" topic soon?


----------



## fujaiwei (Sep 21, 2004)

Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this thread qualify for the "Creepy Player" topic soon?




I suppose I should nominate myself for that one as well as the, "Are players really _that_ pathetic?" thread as well . . .


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 21, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> I've always thought that was a _guy_ in his av.




Me too. If it's a photo of Thanee, this thread is going to make me laaauuuugh.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 21, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Oh no, it's not lame p ); myself I _always_ wanted to know...



 Some ENworlders and I had a discussion about it at GenCon... postulating whether or not Thanee is male or female...

Hope that doesn't weird you out, Thanee... makes me feel kind of creepy... but, apparently, we've all wondered...


----------



## Darklone (Sep 21, 2004)

Well... AFAIK, it's a picture of Thanee *him*self. At least that's what I've been told years ago when I asked.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 21, 2004)

Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this thread qualify for the "Creepy Player" topic soon?




I think it has.


----------



## Laurel (Sep 21, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Strange, maybe I need to adjust my monitor. I've always thought that was a _guy_ in his av. Euro-hip circa mid to late '80's. Always figured he was a cast-off from Duran Duran.



I have to say I like the fact that Thanee could be male or female through pic or what he/she posts.  
And just cause someone knows technical stuff that should not automatically qualify them as male.

Since the original thing was about the pic. only glancing I thought it was a girl, but actually paying attention I can see how others could be right as well. Avatars aren't exactly perfect on detail.... huh.....


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 21, 2004)

64 x 64 pixels makes it hard to tell anything. At that size, we're lucky we haven't mistaken it for a koala bear.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 21, 2004)

It is not too small, after all I have it on good authority it is an actual sprite that hangs with thanee....


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Sep 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Greylock
> I've always thought that was a guy in his av.




?!!!!!

_________________
The Wizard


----------



## Negative Zero (Sep 21, 2004)

i must admit, i've wondered myself ...


----------



## JimAde (Sep 21, 2004)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> It is not too small, after all I have it on good authority it is an actual sprite that hangs with thanee....




Speaking of avatars, alsih2o: _*What*_ is that in yours?


----------



## Xath (Sep 21, 2004)

> Thanee is too technical in his/her posts, so I suspect she/he is no girl, but just another male geek as most of us around here. I don't think that women are that interested in technicalities.




I like it that people can post here without having others judge them based on gender.  It allows us to converse freely without the initial subconscious judgements we make based on appearance.


----------



## Krieg (Sep 21, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> 64 x 64 pixels makes it hard to tell anything. At that size, we're lucky we haven't mistaken it for a koala bear.



That would be a shame.

I strongly feel that you deserve to have the only Koala Bear Avatar on the board...even if it is dressed like Waldo.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 21, 2004)

I found the offending article, here it is: 






I say it looks like a woman.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 21, 2004)

That's a kangaroo, damn it. I thought it was obvious.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 21, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> 64 x 64 pixels makes it hard to tell anything. At that size, we're lucky we haven't mistaken it for a koala bear.



Ahhh.....  So has anyone mistaken my avatar for (insert favorite attractive actress) recently?


----------



## Wraith Form (Sep 21, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's a kangaroo, damn it. I thought it was obvious.



Oh, yes--of course, I see it now.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
That's the *hottest* kangaroo I've ever seen..! 
P.S. - I actually do look like my avatar....minus the long hair, bad teeth, dead fish-belly-white skin and sinister glare.


----------



## Krieg (Sep 21, 2004)

OK, OK if you say it's a Kangaroo, it's a Kangaroo.

Still, why is it holding an egg-beater in it's hand?



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh..... So has anyone mistaken my avatar for (insert favorite attractive actress) recently?



Anne Mobley?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 21, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Anne Mobley?




*shutters*  Oh Yeah!  I can see a resemblance with her...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Some ENworlders and I had a discussion about it at GenCon...




Damnit! GenCon must've been kinda boring for you if you had nothing better to do! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xath (Sep 21, 2004)

They have the same facial expression and everything!  Nice work Krieg.


----------



## Xath (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Damnit! GenCon must've been kinda boring for you if you had nothing better to do!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Now hold on just a gosh darn minute there, Thanee!

You can't come onto the thread and post without giving us at least a hint....


----------



## Berandor (Sep 21, 2004)

ETA:  Spoiler

don't we all look like our avatars?



Spoiler



I think Thanee's a guy, he lives close by, doesn't like the Revised Psionics Handbook, and that's a pic of Nastassja Kinski.



But I won't vouch for any of that, nor do I know whether I'm allowed to tell.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2004)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Well... AFAIK, it's a picture of Thanee *him*self. At least that's what I've been told years ago when I asked.



 I believe Thanee has said that he/she has never said *who *is the avatar pic, and I think Thanee has also said that he/she has never said that it *is *him/her in that pic. I only remember Thanee saying it is not <insert some celebrity here>.

 That said, Thanee's avatar (whoever it might be) does look female to me.


----------



## tarchon (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Damnit! GenCon must've been kinda boring for you if you had nothing better to do!



You have to understand that for most GenCon attendees, encountering a woman is kind of like encountering Sasquatch or Elvis.


----------



## Shadow145 (Sep 21, 2004)

It is my personal belief that Thanee is none other then 



Spoiler



hollywood's proponent of D&D and dark action star Vin Diesel


.   

I look like my avatar.

Edit:  Added Spoiler Text per Berandor request


----------



## Berandor (Sep 21, 2004)

Shadow145 said:
			
		

> It is my personal belief that Thanee is none other then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Psst - don't tell!

Cole

ETA: though it helps if the quote is backwards-spoilered as well.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 21, 2004)

Shadow145 said:
			
		

> It is my personal belief that Thanee is none other then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does no good to have Spoiler tags when you've already been quoted!

PS


----------



## CrusaderX (Sep 21, 2004)

The avatar reminds me of Nina Persson, lead singer of The Cardigans:







Then again, it also kind of has a resemblance to Orlando Bloom as Legolas.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 21, 2004)

fujaiwei said:
			
		

> Who's the pretty lady you have as your pic, Thanee?



No...Who's on first...

(My dad would be so proud of me right now...)


----------



## Shadow145 (Sep 21, 2004)

Sure it does, if Berandor follows up and edits his.  

However, I am but a single man, and can only do little to limit the the great damage caused my my careless posting.  Alas, if only I were a more experienced poster, with over a thousand posts, I would not have made such a terrible mistake.  Perhaps someday, I can reach the level of web knowledge that those such as yourself have attained, and be able to prevent such dire catastrophes from occurring in the first place.  But for now, I must accept the state that I am currently in, that of...N00b...


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 21, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> don't we all look like our avatars?



I look a good deal more like this:


----------



## Harmon (Sep 21, 2004)

*Actress and model*

The picture is of a former model presently actress, she's in her forties and her name eludes me.  

FWIW- Thanee is male.  My guess is- thirtish, higher education (at least Bachlors- if not then he needs to get one), more then likely someone that either works in an office or works a BS do nothing job, intelligent, has a few close friends, reads a lot more then most (even for a gamer), and comes from a good home.  Thou shy, Thanee is more then likely pretty outward looking (not afraid to go to the fair, concerts, go on dates, etc.).

All this is a guess however.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 21, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> No...Who's on first...



I'm asking YOU who's on first.


----------



## Berandor (Sep 21, 2004)

Harmon said:
			
		

> The picture is of a former model presently actress, she's in her forties and her name eludes me.
> 
> FWIW- Thanee is male.  My guess is- thirtish, higher education (at least Bachlors- if not then he needs to get one), more then likely someone that either works in an office or works a BS do nothing job, intelligent, has a few close friends, reads a lot more then most (even for a gamer), and comes from a good home.  Thou shy, Thanee is more then likely pretty outward looking (not afraid to go to the fair, concerts, go on dates, etc.).
> 
> All this is a guess however.



 YOu might be right, and the woman's name (as I already said) is 



Spoiler



Nastassja Kinski


.

But go ahead and guess some more


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> YOu might be right, and the woman's name (as I already said) is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Actually, I believe Thanee said it is not that person. But I'm not going to try to dig out the thread.


----------



## Henry (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Damnit! GenCon must've been kinda boring for you if you had nothing better to do!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




You toy with us. You are therefore a meanie.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2004)

FWIW, if you right-click on the pic and do a Save Picture As, the filename is "Silvermoon.gif".


----------



## Harmon (Sep 21, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> YOu might be right, and the woman's name (as I already said) is
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, guess I missed that before- thanks for the name


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 21, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> FWIW, if you right-click on the pic and do a Save Picture As, the filename is "Silvermoon.gif".




They have broadband in Krynn?


----------



## Berandor (Sep 21, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe Thanee said it is not that person. But I'm not going to try to dig out the thread.



 I remember it the other way round. I thought he admitted it was her. But dig it up, and I'll bow to your result


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2004)

Is that a challenge? 

 It would be much easier with access to the search function, but maybe...


----------



## Harmon (Sep 21, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> But go ahead and guess some more




The guess wasn't about the woman (is there anyone out there that doesn't know who she is yet?) it was about the personality of Thanee (the person), or is that what you meant by guess some more (meaning you know Thanee)?


----------



## beeber (Sep 21, 2004)

oh the torture!  when will the truth be told to the masses?  or at least to me. . . .


----------



## tarchon (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't think the pic is Nastiassja Kinki, but I couldn't vouch for Thanee.

Edit to prove the point, here she is _sans serpent_: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(stolen from http://www.geocities.com/nastassjakinski2/pictures3.html)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I believe Thanee has said that he/she has never said *who *is the avatar pic, and I think Thanee has also said that he/she has never said that it *is *him/her in that pic. I only remember Thanee saying it is not <insert some celebrity here>.






FYI, it's neither Cameron Diaz nor Nastassja Kinski (altho, admittedly, both have some similarities).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 21, 2004)

fujaiwei said:
			
		

> Who's the pretty lady you have as your pic, Thanee?






			
				Greylock said:
			
		

> I've always thought that was a _guy_ in his av.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 22, 2004)

Shouldn't that pic be in the Aberration Thread?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 22, 2004)

tarchon said:
			
		

> You have to understand that for most GenCon attendees, encountering a woman is kind of like encountering Sasquatch or Elvis.



 The conversation was 50% female, actually... women, by nature, are curious kittens... 

Also-- I totally look like my avitar!  

... horn and all.  *shifty eye*


----------



## tarchon (Sep 22, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The conversation was 50% female, actually... women, by nature, are curious kittens...



The guy/s probably assumed you were wearing a girl costume.

I think y'all are overlooking a significant and seemingly obvious piece of evidence.


----------



## Harmon (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> FYI, it's neither Cameron Diaz nor Nastassja Kinski (altho, admittedly, both have some similarities).




Really?  Must be young in that picture.  <shrug>  Okay.


----------



## Hellzon (Sep 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh.....  So has anyone mistaken my avatar for (insert favorite attractive actress) recently?



Naah. But it does get kind of funny seeing it next to your IC posts in X-men X-changed.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 22, 2004)

It appears to me that Thanee has now reached the status of an Urban Legend here on Enworld. He/she cannot tell us anything about his/her real identity or would definitely loose any prestige on these forums. Plus whatever he/she may tell us now, who is going to believe him/her? 

We can only search who is the next candidate for enworld's Urban Legends...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, right! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Darklone (Sep 22, 2004)

Awww, come on Thanee! 

At least email your German anti-psion colleagues ?


----------



## Treebore (Sep 22, 2004)

You are all obviously as bored as I am to have even read this thread.


----------



## Wild Gazebo (Sep 22, 2004)

I dunno...it looks like Kristy Swanson to me.


----------



## fujaiwei (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh  .  . .  I get it. Your playing hardball, eh Thanee? Ok, how much $$$ do you want? I'll start the bidding at $15 U.S.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 22, 2004)

*dude looks like a lady*

I think Thanee's a dude, what do you think about that?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 22, 2004)

Maybe our Thanee is this guy:

http://www.rama9art.org/thanee/

Or maybe not.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 22, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> We can only search who is the next candidate for enworld's Urban Legends...



Oh, that one's easy.  arcady -- guy or girl?


----------



## humble minion (Sep 22, 2004)

Don't tell them, Thanee.  This thread is too funny.


----------



## fujaiwei (Sep 22, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I think Thanee's a dude, what do you think about that?




I agree. I think it's a guy with a pic of pretty lady who's famous.

If I'm wrong (about it being a female), I'm not the only one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 22, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Naah. But it does get kind of funny seeing it next to your IC posts in X-men X-changed.




True....  but it's looks much worse in other games...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 22, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, that one's easy.  arcady -- guy or girl?




Arcady is a guy. 

As for Thanee, I've always thought he/she was a lady...  I have no proof just my gut feeling, but I've seen nothing in the last year to doubt this

My gut is also pretty sure that PC is also a dame…


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm still waiting for Alsih20 to tell us the nature of his avatar.


----------



## mmu1 (Sep 22, 2004)

My first thought was Jennifer Jason Leigh, but after staring at that tiny picture for a while, I wouldn't bet money on it.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 22, 2004)

> I think it's a guy




And perhaps one that plays for the other team.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.    

Maybe it's the guy's girlfriend....NAH!!!

What shocks me though is that after 7,000+ posts, no one has figured it out.  Has this subject ever come up in the past?


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nope, never. Except for a few dozen times. 

 Actually, that question might go back to 2002, though I'm not sure if Thanee has used the same avatar back then. One of the posts I found said it was a picture of his/her character named - surprise - Silvermoon, 17th level at that time.

 That said, there can always be some misunderstandings coming from avatars, sigs - or nicks, such as when someone doesn't check the translations.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 22, 2004)

I asked that myself, to no avail! 

My first guess was Sarah Micheller Gellar, tho...


----------



## Mr. Kaze (Sep 22, 2004)

fujaiwei said:
			
		

> I agree. I think it's a guy with a pic of pretty lady who's famous.




As demonstrated by the simple fact that nobody's correctly identified the photo, I have to say that this statement is 33% wrong on-face -- the lady in the picture isn't particularly famous.

::Kaze


----------



## BOZ (Sep 22, 2004)

thanee - if you are a girl, i recommend continuing to keep that to yourself.  there are a million internet stalkers waiting for you to admit that you are a girl (not that anyone in this thread is an internet stalker).


----------



## Klaus (Sep 22, 2004)

Elementary, my dear Watson! It's...


----------



## Turanil (Sep 22, 2004)

Klaus, I must hi-jack this thread to say something really important: I notice that in two posts you will reach the 1000th post. (When I post this, it's 998.) Well, I hope that for the 1000th post you will give a nice virtual party here on Enworld (with virtual whiskey, sausages, and what not).

Otherwise, to get back to the subject, I am really disapointed to learn that Thanee is a dude... Fortunately we still have Buttercup who won't disappoint us, and could maybe be designated as our reliable mascot? Anyway, I suggest that Thanee purchase a Supporter Account, and describes him/herself as "_Enworld's Urban Legend_"


----------



## tarchon (Sep 22, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> thanee - if you are a girl, i recommend continuing to keep that to yourself.  there are a million internet stalkers waiting for you to admit that you are a girl (not that anyone in this thread is an internet stalker).




What most people don't realize is that 80% of enworld members are actually girls pretending to be guys so that they won't get stalked by each other.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 22, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Otherwise, to get back to the subject, I am really disapointed to learn that Thanee is a dude...



 Well, technically, we didn't even learn that. All we learned is that Thanee only teases the askers.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 22, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Klaus, I must hi-jack this thread to say something really important: I notice that in two posts you will reach the 1000th post. (When I post this, it's 998.) Well, I hope that for the 1000th post you will give a nice virtual party here on Enworld (with virtual whiskey, sausages, and what not).
> 
> Otherwise, to get back to the subject, I am really disapointed to learn that Thanee is a dude... Fortunately we still have Buttercup who won't disappoint us, and could maybe be designated as our reliable mascot? Anyway, I suggest that Thanee purchase a Supporter Account, and describes him/herself as "_Enworld's Urban Legend_"



 Hey, thanks for the heads-up, Turanil!

(off to General Discussion!)


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 22, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, technically, we didn't even learn that. All we learned is that Thanee only teases the askers.



Well, that kinda answers the question right there, doesn't it?    

BTW, anyone notice how many views this thread has relative to others in this forum?  Kinda scary...


----------



## Turanil (Sep 22, 2004)

My reasoning is but made of pure logic:

Thanee is a dude, not the beautiful girl his pic suggests. Because if she was the beautiful gamer the pic suggests, she would show us a full, large-sized picture of herself, and all geeks here (not including myself, since I sold my heart to a lich long ago, read a previous post in this thread) would fall in love with her. She thus would be immediately crowned Supreme Enworld Goddess, be celebrated everywhere on the Internet by an ever growing enthusiast community, be approached by some movie makers from Hollywood, and thus make millions of dollars faster than <insert movie star name here>. No, lets forget about Thanee, and lets praise someone else...


----------



## MDSnowman (Sep 22, 2004)

I could use praise, but my silliness is not the stuff of Urban Legends... more of something drunk people would talk about over a card game.


----------



## jester47 (Sep 22, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> My reasoning is but made of pure logic:
> 
> Thanee is a dude, not the beautiful girl his pic suggests. Because if she was the beautiful gamer the pic suggests, she would show us a full, large-sized picture of herself, and all geeks here (not including myself, since I sold my heart to a lich long ago, read a previous post in this thread) would fall in love with her. She thus would be immediately crowned Supreme Enworld Goddess, be celebrated everywhere on the Internet by an ever growing enthusiast community, be approached by some movie makers from Hollywood, and thus make millions of dollars faster than <insert movie star name here>. No, lets forget about Thanee, and lets praise someone else...




Or perhaps, Thanee is the very girl in the picture.  Here is my logic.  Several have noted that his/her posts are quite intelligent.  So if Thanee is a girl, that means that she is an intelligent girl.  The intelligent girl does not want stalker attention.  So the best way to avert stalker attention is to put ones own picture as the avatar and then not answer the question.  This cast doubt as to weather or not the person is really the person in the pic.  Thus no internet stalking.  Well, maybe not...

Aaron.


----------



## tarchon (Sep 22, 2004)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Or perhaps, Thanee is the very girl in the picture.  Here is my logic.  Several have noted that his/her posts are quite intelligent.  So if Thanee is a girl, that means that she is an intelligent girl.  The intelligent girl does not want stalker attention.  So the best way to avert stalker attention is to put ones own picture as the avatar and then not answer the question.  This cast doubt as to weather or not the person is really the person in the pic.  Thus no internet stalking.  Well, maybe not...



All I can says is I've shopped on the KÖ in Düsseldorf, and I have no problem imagining the girl in that pic hanging out there.


----------



## GentleGiant (Sep 22, 2004)

A quick google search of Thanee +  Meerbusch turned up the following:

On www.druchii.net:
Viewing profile :: Thanee
Location:   	Meerbusch / Germany
Occupation:  	Student of Computer Science
Interests: 	Roleplaying, Wargaming, Computers, ...

Going with that and a general stigma about Computer Science, I'd say Thanee is a guy. Also, he/she said that the picture was neither of two suggested female actors. The wording of that post leads me to believe that it is not a picture of Thanee either.
Another interesting thing a google search shows is that Thanee is a fairly common name in Asia, specifically around Thailand...
Which could lead one to believe that Thanee might be of Asian origin


----------



## Harmon (Sep 22, 2004)

God, I feel so lame- I am actually reading and posting in this Thread.    

Its not about gaming, its about the sexual identity of a fellow ENWorlder.  You realize that this thread is a joke to those that arn't posting on this thread.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 22, 2004)

Beleive or not. This is actually not the first thread on this very subject.

So what have we learned so far that is absolute fact.

1) It's not a self portrait
2) hmmm .. actually there is no 2)

So we're right back where we started.

I'm pretty sure I've seen the girl in the picture before or someone that is very similar at least. My guess at moment goes around one of the extras (not the leading female role) in the german movie _Christiane F_ but it's as much a long shot as anything else.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 22, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> She thus would be immediately crowned Supreme Enworld Goddess, be celebrated everywhere on the Internet by an ever growing enthusiast community, be approached by some movie makers from Hollywood, and thus make millions of dollars faster than <insert movie star name here>.




"And now at last it comes. You will give me the Ring freely! In place of the Dark Lord you will set up a Queen. And I shall not be dark, but beautiful and terrible as the Morning and the Night! Fair as the Sea and the Sun and the Snow upon the Mountain! Dreadful as the Storm and the Lightning! Stronger than the foundations of the earth. All shall love me and despair!"

She lifted up her hand and from the ring that she wore there issued a great light that illuminated her alone and left all else dark. She stood before Frodo seeming now tall beyond measurement, and beautiful beyond enduring, terrible and worshipful. Then she let her hand fall, and the light faded, and suddenly she laughed again, and lo! she was shrunken: a slender elf-woman, clad in simple white, whose gentle voice was soft and sad.

"I pass the test," she said. "I will diminish, and go into the West and remain Galadriel."


----------



## Xath (Sep 23, 2004)

Harmon said:
			
		

> God, I feel so lame- I am actually reading and posting in this Thread.
> 
> Its not about gaming, its about the sexual identity of a fellow ENWorlder.  You realize that this thread is a joke to those that arn't posting on this thread.




I think it's a joke to those of us who are posting on the thread.

Remember, all of you googling people out there, that Thanee isn't necessarily Thanee's real name.  Also, that picture is pretty professional, so unless Thanee's shelling out the big bucks for headshots, I'd say it's a small probablility that it is he/she.


----------



## Darklone (Sep 23, 2004)

I think this thread is a good joke for the people posting in it as well 

And I wouldn't agree for 100 % that neither 
- the picture is Thanee nor
- it's a female.


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Sep 23, 2004)

a) A pretty girl who wants to be able to talk without people judging her because of her sex.
a) A guy wo uses a female avatar and does not reveals his true identity because...(i cant find a reason for that).
Either way i think i always want to know a thing or two about the people i am talking with.
And dont start about pure exchange of thoughts here in threads and nothing more.
You cant know everyone here(thats for sure!), but i get happy when i see some of you in a thread, not because i know you well(how could i ever say that),but because some of you have opened themselves only a bit, just to make me feel good to be around and that pleases me a lot.
That is why i lurk around waisting my precious time.Not just because i want to know about whether psionics or sorcerers do more damage or not, or (put another silly thread here).

Ps: I didn't write all this just to make someone reveal things about himself
     or something.Just to say thanks for the company.
________________
The Wizard


----------



## Berandor (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, truth be told, I have seen Thanee personally (if you look at a map of Germany, Krefeld and Meerbusch are neighbors - I even think Meerbsuch's a suburb of Krefeld).

So...

the pic is an accurate depiction of T.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 23, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> the pic is an accurate depiction of T.




I think you either need to clean your monitor's screen or buy a new pair of glasses: Thanee's pic certainly doesn't look like Mister T. (  )

In any case, it's now too late to know the truth about Thanee. Whatever could be told by himself/herself or by anyone else, how could any enworlder believe it now? I tell you: Thanee is in fact an ex-KGB agent hunting plutonium smugglers disguised as innocuous gamers using enworlds to sell atomic bombs to terrorists using coded posts seemingly debating over the virtues of 3.5 psionics.


----------



## Thotas (Sep 23, 2004)

Yup, this thread _is_ funny.  

I have to confess, Thanee's avatar caught my eye when I first saw it.  And it have wondered who it is.  It darn sure isn't Cameron Diaz, tho.

I can't say for sure, but it seems like at least one of T's posts that I've read indicated T was indeed female.  

And after all this speculation, if T were to tell us the name in the pic or check the "M" or "F" box, I'd probably just suspect we're being messed with anyway at this point.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 23, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Whatever could be told by himself/herself or by anyone else, how could any enworlder believe it now?




For example, lets get a look at this pic of the real thanee. Do you notice the weird third hand that suspiciously looks like a foot on her right knee? How a rationale enworlder could not see that we are not told the truth!


----------



## tarchon (Sep 23, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Well, truth be told, I have seen Thanee personally (if you look at a map of Germany, Krefeld and Meerbusch are neighbors - I even think Meerbsuch's a suburb of Krefeld).
> 
> So...
> 
> the pic is an accurate depiction of T.




Das ist komisch, wie oft ich Leuten aus dem Gebiet am Netz begegne.  Ich habe einst in Duisburg gewohnt, also fuhr ich oft wochenende oder abends nach Düsseldorf im Zug (weil die Duisburger Monatskarte mit kleinem Zusatz dafür gilt - sehr wichtig, als ich Praktikant war).   Dort war ich aber nie weiter westlich des Rhein als Oberkassel da, insofern als ich mich daran erinnere.  Ich glaube, dass in Amerika man sich nicht vorstellen kann, dass Thanee ein echter weiblicher Name ist. Vielleicht ungewohnt, aber nicht so unerhoert, sieht's mir aus.  Hiess sie "Barbie", würde es nie in die Frage gekommen sein.


----------



## Zoatebix (Sep 23, 2004)

Just wait and see - someone's going to make the user name "Barbie" now, and in 6 months his or her identity will be called into question.
-George


----------



## Trainz (Sep 23, 2004)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Das ist komisch, wie oft ich Leuten aus dem Gebiet am Netz begegne. Ich habe einst in Duisburg gewohnt, also fuhr ich oft wochenende oder abends nach Düsseldorf im Zug (weil die Duisburger Monatskarte mit kleinem Zusatz dafür gilt - sehr wichtig, als ich Praktikant war). Dort war ich aber nie weiter westlich des Rhein als Oberkassel da, insofern als ich mich daran erinnere. Ich glaube, dass in Amerika man sich nicht vorstellen kann, dass Thanee ein echter weiblicher Name ist. Vielleicht ungewohnt, aber nicht so unerhoert, sieht's mir aus. Hiess sie "Barbie", würde es nie in die Frage gekommen sein.



 Oh, Thanee sounds more female than male to americans.

 Here I've done it... I posted in the thread. *sigh*


----------



## Zoatebix (Sep 23, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Here I've done it... I posted in the thread. *sigh*




I'm disappointed in myself, too.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 23, 2004)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed in myself, too.



 HA! I haven't posted in this thread!....ah!!

...well, at least I'm not even thinking about the topic at hand! HAHA!


----------



## Torm (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanee, komm, come on
Steh auf - bitte, du wirst ganz naß
Schon spät, komm - wir müssen weg hier,
raus aus dem Wald, verstehst du nicht?
Wo ist dein Schuh, du hast ihn verloren,
als ich dir den Weg zeigen mußte
Wer hat verloren? Du dich?
Ich mich? Oder, oder wir uns?
Es ist kalt, wir müssen weg hier, komm
Dein Lippenstift ist verwischt
Du hast ihn gekauft und ich habe es gesehen
Zuviel rot auf deinen Lippen und du hast gesagt:
"Mach mich nicht an"
Aber du warst durchschaut, Augen sagen mehr als Worte
Du brauchst mich doch, hmh?
Alle wissen, daß wir zusammen sind ab heute,
jetzt hör ich sie! Sie kommen
Sie kommen, dich zu holen
Sie werden dich nicht finden
Niemand wird dich finden, du bist bei mir

Bear in mind that I don't speak a lick of German, and I have NO idea what I just said. But if other people are going to start posting in German, I'M going to post in it!


----------



## elrobey (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't want answers, I just want a few more pictures of whoever is shown in that avatar. (Not dirty ones -- get your mind out of the gutter, please.) What do you say, Thanee? Can you accomodate that?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 23, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> Bear in mind that I don't speak a lick of German, and I have NO idea what I just said. But if other people are going to start posting in German, I'M going to post in it!




Quoting Falco's Jeannie now are we?   Mind you Falco was Austrian.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 23, 2004)

Check the post 7 to 10 in this thread

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=199376


Btw, check the date.  

EDIT: My bad. The link now works so that you can see Thanee answer to my question about who it was in the avatar.


----------



## Arrellion (Sep 24, 2004)

All I can say is that if it is an actual picture of Thanee, WOW! That a beautiful and intelligent (after reading some of HER posts) woman is interested in gaming, then there is hope for us all, that the gaming industry is not just a bunch of inept male geeks.


----------



## Korgan26 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey, Who you callin' inept?
 
Z


----------



## Paddraigh (Oct 5, 2004)

*lessons learned*

. . . and what do we learn from this thread?

German women are at least as mysterious as women elsewhere!

 

And thats a good thing for me


----------



## Mercule (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm... If that is a picture of Thanee, maybe she remembers the vaguely creepy vibe that followed in Dragongirl's wake.  It seemed that DG was getting propositioned almost weekly at one point.  Even in gest, I'd think it'd get old after a while.

By keeping it vague, Thanee is protected by the squeamishness of most guys in possibly propositioning another guy.

Or, it's just a pic.

BTW, speaking of DragonGirl, I haven't seen her around here in quite some time.  Anyone know what happened?  She just move on to other games, give up gaming, get sick of being propositioned?


----------



## Delemental (Oct 5, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for Alsih20 to tell us the nature of his avatar.




I may actually be able to answer this one (as the real alsih20 is probably wisely avoiding this thread to get away from the stigma).

It's known that alsih20 is a potter by trade (as in "makes pottery", not as in "has a lightning bolt scar and a magic wand").  IN fact his screen name is the chemical composition of clay: *AL*uminum, *SI*licon, and water (*H20*).

The avatar, I would guess, is a scan of a newspaper article about him and his trade.


----------



## Stone Angel (Oct 5, 2004)

I cannot believe that I read this thread all the way through. I laughed felt ashamed, felt worthless, laughed, laughed, wondered if thanee is a little creeped out or just accepted the fact that we will always want to meet a hot gamer chick.

And now I have posted and feel worse even though I am laughing right now.

Anyway about ALSH20's avatar, he is notorious for the garden gnome variety, yet I believe he had an article in the paper about his business or some work that he did. He is very good. And thus the nickname "local celebrity" would suggest.

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## tarchon (Oct 5, 2004)

Delemental said:
			
		

> I may actually be able to answer this one (as the real alsih20 is probably wisely avoiding this thread to get away from the stigma).
> 
> It's known that alsih20 is a potter by trade (as in "makes pottery", not as in "has a lightning bolt scar and a magic wand").  IN fact his screen name is the chemical composition of clay: *AL*uminum, *SI*licon, and water (*H20*).
> 
> The avatar, I would guess, is a scan of a newspaper article about him and his trade.




I've known alsih2o for years, and since Thanee's been outed (more or less), I think it's only fair to reveal that alsih2o is actually a gorgeous supermodel.  That whole potter shtick is just an elaborate sham to keep the tabloids off her trail - she even went so far as to hire some yokel to pose as her at GenCon to throw people off.  She really has a thing for 30-something potbellied nerds, which is why she hangs around here so much.  She's a real sucker for love poetry, so if anybody wants a shot at her, I'd suggest posting sappy love odes in praise of her beauty, maybe with some quotations from Air Supply songs.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 5, 2004)

Only thing I know, is that I work with a girl with an uncanny resemblance to Thanee's avatar.  I also knew a German girl at school who looked a lot like that.  It was funny, whenever she got angry (which was a lot) she'd start yelling and cussing in German.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2004)

Nein!


----------



## Vorith (Oct 10, 2004)

thanee's avatar is a picture of him in drag i suspect


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 10, 2004)

What gave it away? The pointy ears?


----------



## Owldragon (Oct 13, 2004)

*possible backfire?*

I just wanted to say that if T _is_ female, and _is_ refusing to answer becuase she doesn't want to be stalked, it may have backfired.  Now instead of being stalked by creepy guys who want to date her she'll be stalked by creepy EN Worlders of both sexes who want to find out her gender and the identity of her avatar.


----------

